# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Aplicaciones biotecnológicas para el cultivo de arándanos

## gjaram

Junto con saludarlos, les dejo una presentación sobre el cultivo de arándanos in vitro. Espero que les sea de utilidad. Mayor información sirvanse establecer contacto, gracias. Hasta pronto, Gloria Jara M.Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO ASESORAMIENTO EN CULTIVO DE ARANDANOS Argentina: Existe un protocolo de calidad para arándanos frescos SEPA: Cultivo de Arándanos Equipos para aplicaciones agricolas

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, Gonza

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Aprovecho la oportunidad y la buena voluntad de la Licenciada en Ciencias Biológicas y Mágister en Ciencias, Gloria Jara (de Chile), para que los interesados en el cultivo de arándanos en el Perú y el mundo puedan intercambiar información con ella, que es quien ha venido desarrollando algunos cursos sobre el tema aquí en Perú, y cuya amplia experiencia en arándanos en su país la hace una persona idónea para poder hacer consultas sobre el manejo de este cultivo, que aún es una novedad para los peruanos. Tal vez con su apoyo podamos sacar adelante proyectos de arándanos en el Perú que signifiquen rentabilidad para quienes incursionan en este cultivo con gran demanda internacional. 
Muchas gracias Gloria por tus aportes a este foro y espero no estar abuzando de tu confianza al invitar a otros a intercambiar información contigo. 
Saludos 
PD: Gloria está buscando contactarse con productores de Ica, para iniciarles una búsqueda de proveedores de material genético certificado y para concretar una asesoría para implementar un laboratorio para la producción de plantas in vitro. Así que ya están enterados... :Wink:

----------


## gjaram

Bruno, muchas gracias por tus palabras!!. Me encantaría seguir intercambiando información con otras personas y quienes deseen venir a Chile para conocer en terreno nuestras plantaciones de arándanos encantada les organizo una  visita a diferentes viveros, y plantaciones, para que de esta manera tengan la opinión de expertos profesionales que llevan mas de 20 años con este cultivo. De igual forma tengo contactos con viveristas de otras plantas frutales, como frambuesos, nogales, cerezos, granados. Sean bienvenidos a contactarse, hasta pronto, Gloria

----------


## Gonza

Estimada Gloria: espero que estes muy bien, te felicito por tu presentación de cultivo in vitro. Muy profesional. 
Lo que necesites de ICA, Arequipa, Chiclayo, etc. en cuanto a contacto con productores, me dices para contactarte.  
En la Joya, Arequipa, hay productores de arandanos que estan comenzando, este ao tienen su primera cosecha y exportación, la ventaja comparativa es cosechan en septiembre. 
El cultivo in vitro es otra forma de BIOTECNOLOGÍA, es aplicada en la micropropagación de especies frutales y herbáceas, con todas las ventajas que Gloria nos comenta en su presentación. 
Saludos y seguimos en contacto 
Gonzalo Ramirez N.
Ing. Agr.
SOBITEC

----------


## gjaram

Gonzálo, muchas gracias por tus palabras. Me complace mucho poder transferir mis conocimientos a través de este foro, para que se interiorizen un poco mas de lo que es la biotecnología vegetal y comentar la experiencia que tuve en el cultivo de arándanos en el Perú. Me interesaría mucho poder contactarme con otros productores. De igual forma si algún productor peruano necesita contactarse con empresas chilenas estoy a su disposición para realizar la gestión, ya sea para visitar huertos, laboratorios, etc. 
Como se explica en la entrevista del Dr. Rodomiro Ortíz, Perú no es un país que esté utilizando la biotecnología vegetal como lo hemos hecho nosotros, pero creo que este nuevo cultivo (los arándanos) los va a llevar a utilizar el cultivo de plantas in vitro, que es sólo una herramienta de la biotecnología vegetal y esto va a llevar a usar otras herramientas como los marcadores moleculares, test virológicos etc. 
Cuando comenzé a instalar el laboratorio de cultivo de arándanos en Perú me di cuenta que no hay laboratorios proveedores especializados en equipos, instrumentos e insumos del área de Biotecnología vegetal y los pocos que hay ofrecen precios excesivamente altos. Ustedes como SOBITEC tienen un campo bastante amplio para ofrecer en Perú, asi como lo hace SOBITEC en Chile o es alcanze de nombre?.
Un gusto que me hayas contactado, ojalá sigamos en comunicación, hasta pronto, Gloria

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Estimada Gloria: hola como estas, el gusto también fue mio al ver tu nombre en Agroforum. 
No es alcance de nombre, de hecho la marca SOBITEC esta patentada, hay un SOBITEC PERU SAC , así como hay un SOBITEC CHILE. 
En SOBITEC PERU estamos trabajando tambié la linea de reactivos y anticuerpos para detección de virus y otras enfermedades, tb. trabajamos algunos equipos de laboratorio. 
Yo estoy viajando seguido a Perú, de hecho el 6 y 7 de Julio estaré en el SIUVA 2011 que este año se realizará en Lima, Universidad Agraria de la Molina. 
Donde estan ubicados ustedes en Perú, entiendo que tienen un laboratorio de cultivo in vitro, que bien. 
Espero tus comentarios 
Saludos 
Gonzalo Ramírez Navarro
Ing. Agrónomo
SOBITEC

----------


## gjaram

Gonzalo, aqui colocaste la respuesta acerca de si SOBITEC es la misma empresa de Chile, ja!...yo te hice un comentario por otra vía dentro del foro. Pero bueno ahora me queda mas claro...incluso me da la impresión de que alguna vez te cotize kits de Elisa para papas o no?...tu nombre me suena familiar.
Lo del laboratorio fue un proyecto en un principio de largo plazo, el que finalmente terminó bien a corto plazo. Efectivamente instale un laboratorio en Trujillo, mediante la transferencia de mis equipos, insumos, muchos potes!!!!, porque no logré encontrar los mas apropiados en Perú, la tecnología, capacitación a un par de personas en algunas técnicas. Este era un proyecto entre varios "socios", los que colocaban trabajo, capital o tecnología. Este laboratorio lo deje de gerenciar en febrero de este año y nunca mas he tenido contacto con esta empresa. 
Por ahora no tengo planes de volver a Perú, tal vez mas adelante cuando logre establecer algún contacto. Bueno que te vaya muy bien en el Congreso, hasta pronto, Gloria

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Gloria. claro que soy el mismo, que estando tu en la U. Austral me comprastes anticuerpos para test de ELISA en virus de papa, conozco Trujillo, tengo un cliente por alla, al final quien se quedo con el laboratorio, estan haciendo plantas. 
Tal vez puedas volver , el tema de los Arandanos esta tomando fuerza en el Perú. 
Bueno seguimos en contacto, saludos 
Gonzalo

----------


## gjaram

Gonzalo!!!!!, que genial encontrarte por acá!..es casi como reencontrarnos en Perú!, jajaja!. Disculpame que no haya recordado tu nombre y empresa desde el comienzo. 
No se que sucedió con el laboratorio. Solo trabajabamos 2 personas, mi asistente y yo. En su momento me dijeron que el laboratorio lo cerrarían, porque mi asistente renunció para irse a Piura y el dueño de la casa se las estaba solicitando de vuelta. No quise seguir indagando mas y confirmar la veracidad de esto porque no valía la pena. En su momento la gran mayoría de los insumos los aporte yo y otros los compramos en Chile porque en Perú era mas caro.  
Claro que puedo volver a los arándanos y espero poder aportar mucho con mis conocimientos en biotecnología. El panorama de los arándanos en Perú es muy promisorio, pero tambien me di cuenta que habia muchas cosas que no me gustaron, pero eso no es tema para tratarlo en un foro público. 
Si estas en Santiago nos podríamos reunir para conocernos personalmente...o fuiste a visitarme a la U alguna vez, jajajajaj!!...soy bien despistada!. Me puedes llamar al 93578375. Me da gusto que me hayas confirmado mis sospechas de quien eres!, Saludos, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Claro que puedo volver a los arándanos y espero poder aportar mucho con mis conocimientos en biotecnología. El panorama de los arándanos en Perú es muy promisorio, pero tambien me di cuenta que habia muchas cosas que no me gustaron, pero eso no es tema para tratarlo en un foro público.

 Estimada Gloria: 
A mí me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre el panorama del negocio de los arándanos en el Perú, y cuáles crees que son las principales desventajas o problemas que enfrenta este cultivo en el Perú en la actualidad. Hay muy poca información al respecto y se podrían debatir algunas de las cosas que menciones, con el fin de mejorar la situación para fomentar el crecimiento de este demandado cultivo de exportación en mi país. Los secretos de Estado los puedes obviar... :Stick Out Tongue:  
Por otro lado, qué bueno que se hayan encontrado a través del foro y disculpen por heberme metido en medio de su conversación. 
Saludos

----------

Gonza

----------


## gjaram

Bruno, no hay problema en que participes de la conversación entre Gonzalo y yo. Pienso que efectivamente el cultivo de los arándanos puede funcionar muy bien en Perú, siempre y cuando sean precavidos en cuanto a como se lo planteen como "negocio". Creo que en este momento mas que negocio deben enfocarlo hacia un aprendizaje del cultivo, porque hay que conocer el ciclo completo de la planta en las condiciones ambientales que ustedes tienen. Como les mencionaba en un artículo anterior yo las plantas siempre las vi en estado vegetativo, no alcanze a ver el estado de floración y menos el de fructificación y siempre me llamo la atención como se va a producir ese estímulo para que del estado vegetativo pase al reproductivo. Yo no soy agrónoma, y esta pregunta se las hacia a los Ingenieros agrónomos quienes no me daban una respuesta. Por lo que sé, el estimulo de estado vegetativo a reproductivo es motivado por el fotoperiodo y temperatura, el que me imagino en Perú debe ser el adecuado, pero si no es así, debe ser posible inducirlo a través de compuestos químicos no?. Una cosa es que estén en floración, que esta flor sea polinizada y aqui tenía otra duda, porque tengo entendido que la polinización de los arándanos es entomófila (insectos) y yo no vi ni abejas ni abejorros....(en el sur de mi país siempre colocan un panal de abejas entre algunas hileras de arándanos), lo que yo veía desde el punto de vista técnico eran plantas "siempre verdes" y me encantaría que algún agrónomo que haya o este trabajando en Perú nos cuente algo de como está la situación con respecto a la floración y fructificación en este momento. No estoy diciendo que no vayan a florecer ni fructificar, solo digo que yo esas etapas no las vi y que cuando preguntaba a los expertos no me daban ninguna respuesta. 
Como negocio y como está llegando a las diferentes personas es tema para otra conversación y creo que antes de involucrarse en este cultivo nuevo deben asesorarse por personas que tengan un punto de vista imparcial. Bueno que tengan un buen día y ojala que alguien aclare mis dudas. Gloria

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Gonza

Gloria: como son las cosas, nos encontramos en el cyber espacio, me parece que nos conocimos en un congreso de la SOCHIFIT, si no mal recuerdo. 
El tema de los arandanos en Perú, me parece puede ser interesante, de hecho, ya existen algunos cultivos en Arequipa, las principal ventaja comparativa es la supuesta fecha de cosecha, se estima poder cosechar fruta en septiembre, antes que Argentina, Chile, Uruguay la que sería una ventana comercial interesante.
Seguimos en contacto,  
Saludos 
Gonzalo

----------


## Gonza

Hola Gloria y Bruno: un gusto contar con tus aportes y saludos, no hay problema que intercambiemos opiniones esa es la idea. 
Las dudas de Gloria son razonables, las plantas deben entrar en receso, botar sus hojas, acumular frio invernal para luego florecer, polinizar, efectivamente les necesario contar con abejas y mucho mejor los abejorros, sobre todo en zonas más frias durante la primavera. 
Cuando el frio no es suficiente, se puede aplicar un regulador de crecimiento (PGR) que induce la caida de las hojas, después, las plantas se podan y se les puede aplicar otro PGR para suplir las horas frio que requiere la planta para fructificar. 
Ahora en la sierra, hay bastante frio y en algunas zonas las estaciones son bien marcadas, creo que en la sierra centarl se podrían hacer plantaciones piloto para ver el comportamiento del arandano, probando diferentes variedades de arbusto alto. 
Bruno podriamos organizar un seminario de biotecnología, para informar a los interesados sobre el tema, Gloria nos podría dar una charla sobre micropropagación in vitro, una herramienta poderosa de la biotecnología. 
Saludos 
Gonzalo

----------


## gjaram

Buenos días a todos; cuando hicimos los seminarios sobre el cultivo del arándano en Cajarmarca y en Casma una de las cosas que solicitaban los asistentes eran ver las plantaciones "in situ", lo cual era sumamente lógico porque no es lo mismo ver fotografias en presentaciones power point y escuchar el discurso que cada relator preparaba para fomentar este cultivo. En ese momento se determinó que se realizaría un día de campo para que los interesados visiten esas plantaciones. Me da la impresión de que nunca ocurrió. Me llamaba tremendamente la atención el celo que tienen los empresarios con los cuales trabaje. Acá en Chile cuando se organiza un seminario se invita hasta a la competencia. En Perú en cambio están recien comenzando con este cultivo y mas que competir deberían apoyarse. Creo que cada empresa y profesional debe ser capáz de confiar en sus capacidades y si es necesario colaborar con productores que recién están comenzando....o tendré poca visión empresarial?...bueno mi formación es de docencia e investigación...por lo visto los empresarios tienen otro pensamiento. 
Un seminario en biotecnología?, pienso que en algún momento sería excelente organizar un evento de esta naturaleza. Mi experiencia con seminarios de este tipo fue hacia productores, quienes desconocen totalmente estos conceptos. Como Perú no es un país biotecnologico no creo que un seminario dedicado exclusivamente a la biotecnología vegetal llame la atención, creo que si se incorpora a otros temas agrícolas tendría mejor recepción, como lo fue en su momento las charlas que dicté como parte del seminario de arándanos en la sierra y norte peruano. Las personas que me ayudaron mucho con el seminario realizado en Casma fueron los del PRA, quienes además tienen numerosos contactos, tal vez con el apoyo de ellos se podría organizar algo interesante. Que tengan un buen día, Gloria

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Hola a todos: me parece muy bien, todas las ideas son bienvenidas. 
Viajo a Perú para participar del SIUVA 2011, los espero a todos en el stand N°69 de SOBITEC PERU SAC. 
Saludos 
Gonzalo 
PD: Perú país libre de transgénicos , AHORA.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno podriamos organizar un seminario de biotecnología, para informar a los interesados sobre el tema, Gloria nos podría dar una charla sobre micropropagación in vitro, una herramienta poderosa de la biotecnología.

 Yo creo que sería mejor uno de arándanos, pero habría que planearlo bien... Si lo planeamos a largo plazo, creo que se podría organizar algo modesto, pero interesante.   

> Me llamaba tremendamente la atención el celo que tienen los empresarios con los cuales trabaje. Acá en Chile cuando se organiza un seminario se invita hasta a la competencia. En Perú en cambio están recien comenzando con este cultivo y mas que competir deberían apoyarse. Creo que cada empresa y profesional debe ser capáz de confiar en sus capacidades y si es necesario colaborar con productores que recién están comenzando....o tendré poca visión empresarial?...bueno mi formación es de docencia e investigación...por lo visto los empresarios tienen otro pensamiento. 
> Un seminario en biotecnología?, pienso que en algún momento sería excelente organizar un evento de esta naturaleza. Mi experiencia con seminarios de este tipo fue hacia productores, quienes desconocen totalmente estos conceptos. Como Perú no es un país biotecnologico no creo que un seminario dedicado exclusivamente a la biotecnología vegetal llame la atención, creo que si se incorpora a otros temas agrícolas tendría mejor recepción, como lo fue en su momento las charlas que dicté como parte del seminario de arándanos en la sierra y norte peruano. Las personas que me ayudaron mucho con el seminario realizado en Casma fueron los del PRA, quienes además tienen numerosos contactos, tal vez con el apoyo de ellos se podría organizar algo interesante. Que tengan un buen día, Gloria

 Así es Gloria... Acá los arándanos son un negocio nuevo, y lo poco que se sabe, a veces se prefiere guardar bajo llave; pero es importante que hayas remarcado ese punto, ya que en este foro estamos tratando de cambiar las cosas... porque enseñando también se aprende y se gana. 
Te cuento que tengo un contacto que está produciendo algo de arándanos -si no me equivoco- y que vende plantines o plantones aquí en Perú. Tal vez lo conozcas; su nombre es Álvaro Espinoza. Voy a ver si puedo sacarle algo de información a él y a mi papá para contarte cómo va el tema de los arándanos por aquí.  
Con respecto al tema del evento, insisto en que lo de la biotecnología podría estar enfocado también al tema de arándanos, ya que tú y Gloria saben al respecto. Incluso podríamos organizar un pequeño debate con los participantes a través de un tema aquí en AgroFórum para intercambiar ideas y absolver algunas dudas después del evento. 
Me dicen qué piensan al respecto...   

> Hola a todos: me parece muy bien, todas las ideas son bienvenidas. 
> Viajo a Perú para participar del SIUVA 2011, los espero a todos en el stand N°69 de SOBITEC PERU SAC. 
> Saludos 
> Gonzalo 
> PD: Perú país libre de transgénicos , AHORA.

 Nos vemos en el SIUVA 2011... Saludos a los dos.

----------


## Gonza

Estimados(a): me parece bien hacer un seminario de arandanos, para ver temas de plantación, material de propagación,  producción, plagas y enfermedades potenciales, riego, fertilización, cosecha, post cosecha, etc.  
Por mi parte podría presentar un nuevo sistema de cosecha mecanizada (cosecha neumática) para arandano fresco de exportación, es un sistema que permite tener mayor eficiencia en la cosecha, ocupando menos personas por hectárea, etc.  
Bruno tu, como Agroforum podrían organizar y coordinar este seminario, creo que sería interesante, tal vez lo podríamos hacer en Arequipa, hay una asociación de pequeños productores en Maje y La Joya que estarían interesados en participar. 
Saludos 
Gonzalo 
PD: El Perú es mejor siendo país libre de Transgénicos.

----------


## gjaram

Bruno y Gonzalo, lo importante de los seminarios es no tratar de venderles a los participnates un "negocio". Entiendo bien que cuando lo organiza una empresa esa es la idea, pero desde mi punto de vista la información que se entrega es muy cerrada, muy comercial, y sobre todo demasiado retocada. Un seminario organizado por una institución que no tenga ni parte ni arte sería lo mas apropiado porque la información es mas veraz y pueden participar todos los involucrados, sin tener que realizar ninguna clase de filtro. No conosco a Alvaro Espinoza, ojala que él quiera participar del foro entregando su opinión. Muy buenas noches, que tengan un excelente fin de semana. Yo me voy a ver a Intillimani!!...excelente grupo musical!

----------

Gonza

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno y Gonzalo, lo importante de los seminarios es no tratar de venderles a los participnates un "negocio". Entiendo bien que cuando lo organiza una empresa esa es la idea, pero desde mi punto de vista la información que se entrega es muy cerrada, muy comercial, y sobre todo demasiado retocada. Un seminario organizado por una institución que no tenga ni parte ni arte sería lo mas apropiado porque la información es mas veraz y pueden participar todos los involucrados, sin tener que realizar ninguna clase de filtro. No conosco a Alvaro Espinoza, ojala que él quiera participar del foro entregando su opinión. Muy buenas noches, que tengan un excelente fin de semana. Yo me voy a ver a Intillimani!!...excelente grupo musical!

 Hola Gloria/ Gonza: 
Mi idea del seminario no es verlo ni presentarlo a los demás como un negocio para los organizadores; sino todo lo contrario. Mi idea sería hacer seminarios de aquellos productos con gran potencial de crecimiento en el país, pero que aún no se han consolidado en nuestra oferta agroexportadora. Es decir, mostrarlo como una oportunidad de negocio para los asistentes. 
Al proponer un seminario de arándanos, yo pretendo que sirva para ver de qué manera los interesados podrían iniciar un cultivo de arándanos en el Perú. Obviamente no estoy ni cercanamente capacitado para dictar un curso así, por lo que dependería de otros para alcanzar el objetivo. 
Sin embargo, creo que sería muy difícil hacer el evento sin cobrar por el ingreso, o sin contar con varios auspicios que nos permitan planear y organizar el evento de manera gratuita, de manera que éste termine siendo útil para quienes asistan. 
Entiendo eso de que sería bueno que lo organice una institución sin fines de lucro, pero acá en Perú no sé si sea tan factible, ya que incluso buscar a dicha instituiciòn se hace difícil. No sé si en Chile suceda lo mismo, pero aquí básicamente es el sector privado el que empuja el camión de la economía peruana, por lo que dependemos de los clientes para hacer cosas buenas. Lo que sí tendríamos que evitar es aprovecharnos de los pagantes con altos márgenes de ganancia, y un producto/servicio de mediana calidad. 
En fin, creo que esto es sólo un intercambio de ideas para ver si podemos organizar un seminario que apunte a promover el cultivo de los arándonos en el Perú, lo cual nos debería tomar como mínimo 6 meses de trabajo para organizarlo y difundirlo bien. 
Si les provoca ir intercambiando algunas ideas más, podemos crear un nuevo tema para ir midiendo la aceptación de la gente y para recibir distintas sugerencias. Por el momento, yo les puedo ir diciendo que lo que necesitaríamos es a alguien que haya cultivado y exportado arándano peruanos con éxito, o en todo caso, a alguien con experiencia que pueda plantear un caso hipotético de inversión en el Perú para exportar arándanos al mundo -algo así como un ejemplo de lo que él haría si estuviera aquí-. 
Saludos

----------


## gjaram

Bruno, me parecen bien tus sugerencias, con respecto a la busqueda de auspiciadores, ya que esto permite brindar una mejor atención. 
Tengo entendido que aun no se realiza ninguna exportación de arándanos, por los menos eso es lo que me contaba el agrónomo de la empresa con la que trabajé. Los productores que yo conosco están ubicados en Cajamarca, Arequipa, Pacasmayo...tu conoces a los de Ica y otros de Arequipa. En los seminarios que realizamos en Cajamarca y Casma no se cobraba inscripción, pero eso no excluye que en otros seminarios se pueda hacer. Los temas que se trataron fueron; costos y rentabilidad, riego tecnificado, aplicación de biotecnología, introduccion al cultivo...lo que faltó y lo encuentro muy importante es el tema del manejo del cultivo, enfermedades, cosecha, certificación...este último tema es crucial! y en este punto me di cuenta que no hay profesionales capacitados para llevar a cabo este tema, por lo menos fue la impresión que me lleve cuando comenzaron a realizar los primeros pasos para lograr la certificación.
Te apoyo 100% con respecto a que un buen seminario necesita por lo menos 4-6 meses en estructurarse como corresponde. Personalmente los seminarios que organice fueron en 1 mes!!!. A pesar de esto la concurrencia fue aceptable, 70 participantes en el seminario de Cajamarca y 60 personas en el de Casma. El interés por parte de las personas está, lo que hay que trasmitirle son temas que les sirvan de ayuda para tomar la decisión de involucrarse en este cultivo, y no solamente información económica sino también los contra que tiene este cultivo. En Chile conosco un Ing. agrónomo senior quien realizó las primeras exportaciones de arándanos en el sur de mi país y quien lleva unos 40 años  dedicado a este cultivo, no solamente a nivel de plantación, sino en procesamiento, certificación, exportación. El recorría las plantaciones de la empresa que gerenciaba y con solo observar las planta lograba determinar el problema que podían tener. Actualmente está realizando plantaciones experimentales con las variedades "nuevas" en la zona central y el norte de Chile y a mi juicio sería una de las personas que podría aportar mucho con respecto a este tema. 
Creo que comenzar a realizar una encuesta con respecto a lo que al público le gustaría saber de este tema sería muy interesante. Saludos, Gloria

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Estimada (o) Gloria y Bruno: me gusta hacer notar el gnero y no dejar a nadie afuera, tal vez son los resabios de haber tenido una presidenta de la Republica mujer. 
Todo me parece muy bien, la verdad que los dos me sorprenden, tienen una visión muy clara y precisa sobre los objetivos que debemos lograr. 
Este seminario o evento debe ser enfocado anuevas áreas productivas, creo que hay una deuda ya histórica con la sierra, debemos en mi humilde opinión enfocarnos a esas zonas, a esos productores, lo que no han visto los beneficios y logros de la agroexportación, aqui hay un tema social, sin ser socialista, me importa mucho que el negocio agroexportador llegue a la sierra, debemos hacer estudios microclimáticos, yo se como hacerlos, de manera de recomendar las variedades y tipos de arandanos que mejor se adapten, hay que priorizar cosechas primores, septiembre, octubre, salir antes que Chile norte, Argentina concordia y Uruguay , en esta parte Gloria eres pieza clave, no nos podemos equivocar, el tema de plagas y enfermedades lo tenemos que ver con SENASA, las plagas de Peru, Argentina, Uruguay, Chile, USA no son las mismas, seguro que Perú no tiene varias plagas y enfermedades que si tiene Chile, Argentina, USA. 
Tal vez Botrytis, la pudrición parda sea un problema transversal, al igual que Penicillium, no se si Pseudomonas syryngae pv siringae, Phomopsis vaccini, seguro no esta en Peru, debemos contar con el apoyo del SENASA para evitar y disminuir el riegos de ingreso de plagas, virus, etc, cuarentenarios. 
Un problema que tendrá Perú es la mosca de la fruta, Argentina que la tiene debe fumigar el arandnao fresco para entrar a USA, principal mercado. 
Pero mi idea va mas alla, nuestros países deben ser proveedores de productos con valor agregado, no fruta fresca, jugos, mermeladas, etc. 
Voy a contactar a la gente de la Joya, Arequipa, y Cajamarca que por lo que se este año tienen su primera cosecha y exportación, 
El evento se debe financiar, no somos papa noel o el viejito pascuero, lo importante es que los participantes se vayan con las expectativas cumplidas, y con la info que logremos entregar, darles las herramientas y conocimientos para que los empresarios, el sector privado se arriesgue e invierta. 
No le tengan miedo al lucro, el lucro es un beneficio que puede ser en platita o en otras cosas, pero es una ganancia. 
Creo que tiempo atras Infom@ccion orgsanizo un SEPA DE Arananos. 
De todas maneras hay que cobrar una inscripción, cuando las cosas son gratis, la gente no le toma la importancia y muchas veces se les olvida asisitir, cuando hay un fee de por medio, todos los que pagaron van. 
Una pregunta Agroforum, puede facturar el evento, por mi parte ofrezco algo de financiamiento, no mucho, pero ayuda para comenzar. 
Puedo hablar con mis amigos peruanos de Bayer, Basf, Chemi, DRokasa, Fertitec y ya tenemos auspiciadores. 
Vamos adelante, piano piano va lontano 
Saludos 
Gonzalo

----------


## gjaram

Gonzalo, en realidad hay muchos temas que se pueden tratar en un Seminario de arándanos y te encuentro toda la razón en que hay que buscar auspiciadores y hasta cobrar inscrpción si fuera necesario. Efectivamente el SEPA organizó un seminario y luego una empresa privada organizó 2 mas, que se repitieron en Cajamarca y Casma, y fueron los seminarios que tuve que organizar. Creo que deberías ser cauteloso con la gente que contactes, te lo digo porque la empresa donde trabajé eran muy celosos con su información, hasta el punto de que tuve que seleccionar muy bien a los asistentes, ya que no se podía invitar a empresas que ellos consideraban de la competencia. Los contactos que señalas (Joya, Arequipa y Cajamarca), por lo que se esta empresa tiene vínculos en estas ciudades y por ningún motivo quiero verme involucrada con ellos nuevamente. Por favor, en privado me gustaría que me señalaras a quienes puedes contactar para decirte si de alguna forma puedo seguir aportando en algo o no. Gracias y mis disculpas a Bruno por no poder explicar con mas detalle, saludos, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Estoy el SIUVA 2011 y acabo de conversar con Magno Gutiérrez, quien está bastante enterado del tema de arándanos, pues viene trabajando junto a Álvaro Espinoza -de quien les hablé antes-. Le mencioné la posibilidad de organizar un seminario y se mostró interesado, por lo que podemos empezar a profundizar en los detalles en un nuevo tema, para que éste sea específicamente para intercambiar informacíón sobre biotecnología aplicada al cultivo de arándanos. 
Yo creo que sí podemos organizar algo bueno, si nos tamamos algo de tiempo para discutir bien las distintas posibilidades. De momento yo voy a crear el tema en el foro de Cursos, Eventos y Conferencias, para que los que estén intersados puedan también aportar ideas. Allí seguimos conversando al respecto, porque me parece una buena idea que se necesita en el Perú. 
Saludos...

----------


## gjaram

Buenos días Bruno!; me alegro que sigas entusiasmado con este tema, al igual que yo. En estos momentos estamos preparando un evento que pienso que a muchos de ustedes les va a interesar, por lo menos asi lo he visto con los mails que me han llegado y podrán contar con la opinión de expertos seniors en el tema del arándano, en relación al manejo de las plantas, las variedades, la cosecha, packing, procesamiento de la fruta, etc. Yo les he contado de todos los problemas que presencie con respecto al tema agronómico, en el que obviamente no soy experta, pero al realizar preguntas simples y no tener una respuesta criteriosa uno se da cuenta que la asesoría que están entregando algunos profesionales no es la adecuada (que quede claro, obviamente no todos).  Por eso me reuniré con ing. agrónomos que han tenido experiencias en diferentes empresas y que ahora se dedican a realizar asesorías. Pronto les contaré en detalle de que se trata esto y si les interesa participar. Saludos a todos, Gloria

----------


## miguelitz25

Estimado Ing. Ramirez 
Somos Biocare Medical, somos una empresa que provee material médico y de laboratorio pequeñas y medianas empresas involucradas en el sector agroindustrial, en esta oportunidad permítame comentarle comercializamos basicamente PH metros, Refractómetros, conductímetros, microscopios binoculares y demas materiales de laboratorio. 
Sí esta interesado en adquirir alguno de nuestros productos, ingrese a nuestro portal web: wwwbiocaremedical.com.pe 
Saludos cordiales

----------

